

Why do colleges cost so much? - thrush
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304561004579135293814151928

======
angdis
I agree with the first answer. There is not a whole lot of difference between
college and a resort these days.

I went to college in the 80's. Rooms were shared, walls were cinderblock, the
student center consisted of a dowdy cafeteria, a punk rock radio station,
rooms for concerts/lectures/films, and small stinky rooms for student-run
clubs. That same campus is now sprawling with extravagant architecture, new
buildings, and a student center that dwarfs the old one which it replaced. It
is a bit over the top.

